# TSF access patchy at best



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

I guess this post is for Administrators of TSF.

Today, 9th March Tuesday my time for most of the morning TSF has been on and off line several times between 6am -12:00 noon Queensland time. Ohio time (for instance) is 15 hours behind me so the times there would be 3pm - 9pm Monday 8th March.

I do know from one of your Moderators the forum goes off line for maintenance at 4 pm my time daily, 1am Ohio time same day. But this spasmodic non access is getting worse for me so I am asking if their is a reason for it.

Is it because I live so far away
Are there any other Members notifying Admin of the same issue
*I have no other issue with any other website or forum I frequent*
I am adding this to show what I used to get on your site when you are off line. I then wrote to your Webmaster on 4th March with my problem (no reply from webmaster to date). The attachment included is what I get after I wrote to the Webmaster. (Apologies for the quality of the attachment as I took it from the email I sent to the Webmaster)

I am very new to this forum, enjoy helping where I can, however this is all so disconcerting for the forum to be continually going off line when in the middle of replying to posts. This happens with all three browsers I run, CometBird 3.6, FF 3.6, and IE 8.0.

I would appreciate a reply if it is known what error is causing this problem for me....thank you.

kind regards,


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for your detailed post. We've had some reports about problems with accessing the forum over the last few days, mainly from Australia, and just a few minor ones from America and Europe. Admin have been informed and are looking into it.

In the meantime, to avoid losing your posts when the connection goes down, use Notepad to type your message, then copy/paste into the forum reply box.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

> In the meantime, to avoid losing your posts when the connection goes down, use Notepad to type your message, then copy/paste into the forum reply box.


Thanks *Koala* for your reply. Don't worry I am not loosing text, I highlight and copy any post I write before I click 'preview' just in case. 

What is an Englishman doing using *Koala* as a user/name I would like to know?

Your email notification came in, I clicked on the TSF link and in that mili second it would not load as the site had gone down again. Today has been the worst it has ever been. It was then back up almost as soon as it went down......there are gremlins somewhere.









kind regards,


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

We are looking into these issues but cannot pin it on anything specific since the problems that arise seem to be sporadic from different countries in the world. We will keep checking though. Thank you for your patience. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago it was terrible for me down in England but only once this week has it gone offline.

It isn't due to backups as it is 5am time here when they back-up and I am never awake then, let alone on TSF...


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

An update to the _*Powers that be*_, no improvement today on access to TSF.

I would say I have been off line as much as online all day. What is a bit different is that when off, it is not too long before I am online again. In past days when off, it has remained offline for hours at a time. :4-dontkno

I know you are all trying to correct the problem, so this update is to keep you posted with my latest.:wave: 

kind regards,

PS.. I can't preview this at 16.16 Wednesday....Oh goodie, back on line at 16.29


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Recently I've had problems with TSF returning a 404 Not Fount message, never happened before and never with any other site. I did clear my cache and cookies and it seemed fine.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Horse said:


> We are looking into these issues but cannot pin it on anything specific since the problems that arise seem to be sporadic from different countries in the world. We will keep checking though. Thank you for your patience. :grin:


It is Sunday time here 15.13.....I have to report that access is markedly improved over Saturday and today. ray: No off line for me when accessing at random for 48 hours.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Horse said:


> We are looking into these issues but cannot pin it on anything specific since the problems that arise seem to be sporadic from different countries in the world. We will keep checking though. *Thank you for your patience.* :grin:


Not much patience left, can't reply as can't get online more than half the time.....


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

A temporary solution is to use a free CGI web proxy to browse the site. I have 100% full time access to this site with a proxy, and almost no access without the proxy.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the backup would be around 3.15-3.40p qld time

there are a lot of problems with AAPT,optus,telstra doing upgrade maintenance on top of other problems which slows the connections from the west but no problems connecting from wa

i receive about 20+ notifications a day or more of equipment failures all over the country
or of shutdowns for maintanence

the annoying part is the date for fix is often 2 or 3 wks in the future 
although they reroute it becomes a very degraded service

check your isp's home page for listing of problems or maintanence notifications

my isp has it here for us to check with

http://www.iinet.net.au/status/


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

dai said:


> there are a lot of problems with AAPT,optus,telstra doing upgrade maintenance on top of other problems which slows the connections from the west but no problems connecting from wa
> *
> check your isp's home page for listing of problems or maintanence notifications*


There is nothing wrong with my ISP (TPG) the problem is TSF'S end. proof, no other website on the internet is affected........

Patience exhausted this end.:sigh:


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Sporkinator said:


> A temporary solution is to use a free CGI web proxy to browse the site. I have 100% full time access to this site with a proxy, and almost no access without the proxy.


Thanks, been there done that/doing that....

Shouldn't have to do it. :4-dontkno


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I was unable to get TSF between 4.00AM and 11.00am today but have been able to access it with no problems since.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i came on after the backup finished and have had no problems either

try connecting from a public dns server and see if it makes any difference

http://pcsplace.com/tech-list/5-best-and-free-fast-public-dns-servers/


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Tallin - I had the same problem see thread: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/difficulties-getting-on-to-tsf-site-482057.html

If you can do the traces etc. needed and post them it may help them fix the issues - I connect every time at the moment so can't be of help.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> Tallin - I had the same problem see thread:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/difficulties-getting-on-to-tsf-site-482057.html
> 
> If you can do the traces etc. needed and post them it may help them fix the issues - I connect every time at the moment so can't be of help.


Thanks *zuluclayman* for your post. I am aware of the link you posted and have contributed to it - *Post#13*.

I have also done all tracert routes *several times*, sent them to *Jason* via *BG* on Skype and private email with no improvement on day to day access...I have done them when able to access, not able to access and so it goes on and on.

I even have a folder *(Staying On TSF)* on my desktop with all the different ways to keep connected. Using *HTTP TUNNEL* is the preference at this time.

Interesting learning curve too with the help of *2xgrump* a Network Moderator here who is more than clever with knowledge of these matters.

best regards, and thank you,


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

@tallin, I don't know if it is just the east coast of Australia (dai seems to get a better connection rate from the west coast)but like you I am completely frustrated by the connection problems that have been going on for months now and now just try to log on and if not successful just go elsewhere.
I find myself viewing TSF less each day and wonder how new users ever stay with us.
@Jason I know you are trying your best to resolve this situation but something drastic has to be done to resolve this problem quickly.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

kodi said:


> @Jason I know you are trying your best to resolve this situation but something drastic has to be done to resolve this problem quickly.



Use googles DNS until it can be figured out why Australia's ISP is not doing their job correctly.

http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

That is as quick and easy as it can get right now.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been following this thread for the last couple of days and wonder if my problem is the same, eg intermittent server not found errors or the connection timed out etc, etc most notably with TSF but with other sites too. If it is then the problem is not relative to where you live as I am in the uk.

I have been without a connection at my home for more than a year because of financial difficulties, I was with Virgin Media before so now that i'm using talktalk its something new to me as i've never used a router before. When the problem first occurred, I got straight on the phone to talktalk assuming that the fault was with them. Spoke to some foreign guy and told him that the problem seemed solved when I rebooted the router. He said that was just a coincidence and gave me a load of spiel about how I had to make sure the router was plugged directly into the phone socket otherwise I would have problems.

If others are having this problem then i'm glad to have contributed to the thread......if not would someone please tell me if I need to seek help in the forum's. I haven't a clue when it comes to routers.

I have it hard wired by the way, not wireless. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have the same problem with my isp everything says i am connected to the net when i don't have a connection and i have to reboot the router


----------

